# "No food shortages"



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

What do you say to people who tell you, "I don't believe there are (or going to be) food shortages because we pay people to not produce crops, therefore there must be plenty."

:grit: :help: 

Help!

Joyfully,
Cheryl


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

stop trying to convince them. All you have succeeded in doing it making them aware you are prepared.. when the time comes I hope you have enough to support them, their children, parents and of course since they got a good laugh with their other friends and family.. expect them too!

there is enough information in the last several years about being prepared and stocking up. the fact that the weather has been really bad and crops have failed... from freezing in Florida to flooding in the midwest... to changing over the crops to go green... if they haven't gotten it figured out... maybe God has a different plan for them.

*shrug*


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

Ditto what Westbrook said. Other than for social courtesies, I don't talk to these people.


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

It has already started in other countries, sad to say. And yes it may seem there is plenty at the moment but the way prices are going up we know lots of people who are already changing the way the shop and eat. Many cafe and other food places here are complaining because less people are going out to eat. The price of corn and rice have gone up again this week and don't mention that wheat is going through the roof. You best take a good look at whats going on. 
Good work Cheryl.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Ever hear the quote âNever try to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and it annoys the pig.â by Robert Heinlein?

Or you could reply with, "yeah, well the Irish didn't expect the potato famine, either."

I pretty much avoid trying to convince people of anything they can't wrap their heads around.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

JGex said:


> I pretty much avoid trying to convince people of anything they can't wrap their heads around.


Yup, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## LandRover (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there's not going to be shortages, as the US has the money to import what it needs - but I think we're going to see the price of everything going up, some things substantially.

We may also see a reduction in the amount of food that's wasted.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

LandRover said:


> I'm pretty sure there's not going to be shortages, as the US has the money to import what it needs - but I think we're going to see the price of everything going up, some things substantially.
> 
> We may also see a reduction in the amount of food that's wasted.


From whom is the US going to import food stuff?! Quite a few countries have already put bans on exporting their wheat or rice -- Egypt and India are among them. I expect as problems with the harvest increase (bad weather and diseases) that the number of countries who refuse to export will increase, also.

Definitely we are going to see the price of food increase here. 

Kathleen


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Not only that but lately that imported stuff hasn't been looking so hot, look at what happened this past week http://www.fresnobee.com/business/story/482440.html . The cantaloupes in question were mixed in with other fruit and sold under a dozen or more different brand names. I'm afraid to eat the imported stuff!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm afraid to eat the imported stuff!


A local woman near here almost died from eating at a Mexican restaurant that imports all their ingredients. It seems they somehow got a poison mushroom in the shipment


----------



## Chickengirl (Mar 16, 2008)

I generally say "fair enough..."

who wants to get in an arguement with them? You won't convince them. And yep, advertising that you have resources is a REALLY bad idea.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

i agree if they didnt prepare then well poo on them they will learn


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

LandRover said:


> I'm pretty sure there's not going to be shortages, _as the US has the money to import what it needs _- but I think we're going to see the price of everything going up, some things substantially.
> 
> We may also see a reduction in the amount of food that's wasted.


Therein lies a big problem: The U.S. Dollar is being devalued at such a rate that other countries are not going to readily accept them. OPEC is ready to accept payments for oil in Euros, Yen, and pretty soon the Chinese currency. 

The U.S. Dollar has nothing substantial to back it up. Would you be willing to sell produce that you've grown in your garden to someone who wants to pay you with a cheque that you know may very well bounce? Or maybe you take the cheque to the bank in a week or so, and are told that the $100 cheque you have in your hand is now only worth $65?


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

ladybug said:


> Not only that but lately that imported stuff hasn't been looking so hot, look at what happened this past week http://www.fresnobee.com/business/story/482440.html . The cantaloupes in question were mixed in with other fruit and sold under a dozen or more different brand names. I'm afraid to eat the imported stuff!


:doh::bash::bash:I didn't have any idea we imported things like this into the states. We have really gotten dumber than I already thought we were. Me inclunded it that.:grit:


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Its a fallacy that farmers are being paid not to grow food.

With the Conservation Reserve Program farmers are encouraged to let land which may be wetland or highly erodable land lie fallow and serve as a watershed protector and as wildlife habitat.

It would almost be a waste of time and energy for farmers to attempt to work such marginal land but many would try anyhow.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't talk about food storage anymore after a friend told me I was paranoid.

It's better that no one knows about your food storage anyway.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm the same way...if you met me on the street you'd never guess that I've got a garage full of food, water barrels, kerosene lanterns and could live without electricity. I tried to talk to my mother about stocking up a little. If even SHE thinks I'm quaint and a little strange, then I'm not going to mention it to friends or strangers. 

Maybe I'll grow old and die and someone will find 20 year old unused stocks of food in my garage. And if the SHTF I'll be able to feed my family. No harm done in having food we don't need right now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

All you have to do is grocery shop on a regular basis to see that prices are raising dramatically already. People who have bought in bulk, items that were on sale are already sitting pretty and looking much smarter than people who call us paranoid. :soap:


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

You people are right. As far as anyone I know IRL knows, I just shop sales as we have five kids and they eat a lot! This person was responding to a post I made on a forum where a whole group of women were convincing themselves that the economy was okay and that there really wasn't trouble. After three pages I wrote my take. (Poor economy+ food shortages = real trouble.) That was what prompted the food quote. I won't be expressing my views any longer. They obviously don't want to hear it. But if they did, if instead of denial they had said, "Hey, never thought of that?" What would you say to them/her? If someone acts interested is there a way to encourage people in the right direction (more people stock up, less needing help, right?) without giving away your own preps? I struggle with this.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Cheryl in SD said:


> What do you say to people who tell you, "I don't believe there are (or going to be) food shortages because we pay people to not produce crops, therefore there must be plenty."
> 
> :grit: :help:
> 
> ...



Say nothing, because they are correct. The amount of food raised is not the problem. A crop failure in part of the USA is generally balanced by a good harvest elsewhere.

Now, whether or not any one individual is going to be ABLE to get any of that food is another story. It is hard to buy food when the plants are closed, no income is coming in, and there are 1000 people applying for every job.

Our farmland is good, this is true. The Dust Bowl hurt us here in the Midwest, but, the East and West coasts had harvests. The PROBLEM was, so very many people had no jobs and therefore no food. And, who is going to truck food into the midwest to give to people who could not pay for it?

If the people in the middle of the dust bowl had had money, food would have been trucked in to sell to them at a good profit. But they didn't. 

Look at Louisiana. Here in Kansas, after the hurricaine, we had a lot of food. But Louisiana did not. On a NATIONAL level there was enough food, but that did not stop the folks in Louisiana from being hungry.

So, yes, we CAN raise enough food, on a national level, even when ag disasters show up in large areas of the USA. Now, whether or not ANY of it is going to show up on our tables is up to us!


----------



## Cash (Apr 24, 2007)

You could ask them to read this, but don't expect too many light bulbs going on.

'Silent' famine sweeps globe

http://worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=60480

From India to Africa to North Korea to Pakistan and even in New York
City, higher grain prices, fertilizer shortages and rising energy
costs are combining to spell hunger for millions in what is being
characterized as a global "silent famine."
_
Some snippets (to avoid copyright problems; read the entire article at the link):_

Global food prices, based on United Nations records, rose 35 percent
in the last year, escalating a trend that began in 2002. Since then,
prices have risen 65 percent.

* In Thailand, farmers are sleeping in their fields because thieves
are stealing rice, now worth $600 a ton, right out of the paddies.

* Four people were killed in Egypt in riots over subsidized flour that
was being sold for profit on the black market.

* There have been food riots in Morocco, Senegal and Cameroon.

* Mexico's government is considering lifting a ban on genetically
modified crops, to allow its farmers to compete with the United States.

* Argentina, Kazakhstan and China have imposed restrictions to limit
grain exports and keep more of their food at home.

* Vietnam and India, both major rice exporters, have announced further
restrictions on overseas sales.

* Protesters rallied in Indonesia recently, and media reported deaths
by starvation.
...

Supplies of fertilizer are extremely tight on the worldwide market,
contributing to a potential disaster scenario. The Scotsman reports
there are virtually no stocks of ammonium nitrate in the United Kingdom.
...

Global food prices are even hitting home in New York City, according
to a report in the Daily News. Food pantries and soup kitchens in the
city are desperately low on staples for the area's poor and homeless.

The Food Bank for New York City, which supplies food to 1,000 agencies
and 1.3 million people, calls it the worst problem since its founding
25 years ago.


----------



## LandRover (Jan 24, 2008)

The primary risk we face is not a shortage of food, but a shortage of oil/gas which will lead to distribution problems. This is where the food store will be of most use as it buys you time.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

In the past, I've tried to talk to friends and family about this. We all want the people we love and care about to avoid as much hardship as possible.
However, I too have stopped preaching about this. I know now that I've probably said way too much.

Like many of you, my remarks were met with laughter, rolling eyes or accusations of being slightly delusional. I had one relative tell me that I was just 'depressing' her, which certainly wasn't my intention.

Some of these people have the space and the money to prepare in a major way if they were so inclined but prefer to buy jewelry, clothes and furniture. I suppose it's just a different mindset so I shut up now and continue to do what I can with limited space and resources.


----------



## LandRover (Jan 24, 2008)

And a lot of the shortages in other countries stem from the fact that it's more profitable to sell the products on the international markets, to the US, Europe, Japan, than it is to sell it locally.

I'm not saying things aren't going to get tougher - but I think it was certainly time more emphasis was put on the value of food. As food producers we should see this as an opportunity for getting more for cash crops. This doesn't mean we shouldn't be preparing for emergencies.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Terri, you summed up my exact thoughts very nicely.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

LandRover said:


> And a lot of the shortages in other countries stem from the fact that it's more profitable to sell the products on the international markets, to the US, Europe, Japan, than it is to sell it locally.
> 
> I'm not saying things aren't going to get tougher - but I think it was certainly time more emphasis was put on the value of food. As food producers we should see this as an opportunity for getting more for cash crops. This doesn't mean we shouldn't be preparing for emergencies.



There are aspects of this statement that are very very true. One very serious aspect of hunger is the politically motivated desire to starve people. What few people realize is that Ireland was EXPORTING wheat during the potato famine. The English displaced the local Irish farmers to cold, marginal lands in the highlands. The only crop of substance that could grow there was potatoes. The quality lowland cropland was used by the English to grow wheat, which they exported to England and elsewhere for cash. They let the hated Irish starve rather than feed them with local crops they could sell at a profit.

We have seen this over and over. Ukraine was the breadbasket of the former Soviet Union, till the Ukranians fell out of Stalin's favor, and he starved them to death. More recently, the starvation in Eithopia was politically motivated, as it is in Sudan today. The genocide in Rwonda was perpertrated mainly because the mass of people grew larger than the carrying capacity of the land.

I think it is very reasonable to expect the current shortfalls in food commodities to be the cause of a lot of organized political attacks against unwelcomed minorities.
Michael


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

crafty2002 said:


> :doh::bash::bash:I didn't have any idea we imported things like this into the states. We have really gotten dumber than I already thought we were. Me inclunded it that.:grit:


I've been posting about that for more than a year here. With links. Which is partly why there are so many food brands I won't buy.

This page on the FDA website is of interest (and keep in mind it's only the tip of the iceberg):

http://www.fda.gov/ola/2007/chineseimport071807.html


hillsidedigger said:


> Its a fallacy that farmers are being paid not to grow food.


What about a couple of years ago in California when peach farmers were paid to destroy part of their groves to raise peach prices due to inability to compete with peaches coming from Mexico? Of course it backfired. Peach prices did NOT rise, and instead just that many more were brought in from Mexico.

Stuff like that happens all the time. It's all over the USDA website.


Terri said:


> Say nothing, because they are correct. The amount of food raised is not the problem. A crop failure in part of the USA is generally balanced by a good harvest elsewhere.


Most unusual about this phenomenon, according to BMO Financial Group strategist Don Coxe, is that until now, food crises in world history were regional concerns that arose from crop failures, war or pests. Once global trade of grains got going in the 19th century in a major way, food shortages in one country were ameliorated by imports, he said. *What's happening now is a lack of supply everywhere at once.*

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Investing/SuperModels/CouldWeReallyRunOutOfFood.aspx


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheryl in SD said:


> ....... If someone acts interested is there a way to encourage people in the right direction (more people stock up, less needing help, right?) without giving away your own preps? I struggle with this.


But them a copy of the story of the ant and the grasshopper - the older version, not the newer one. 

Chances are, if one starts 'ho-humming" the crowd will follow them, so you really don't know who you have caused to stop and think. Keep telling your family and friends. Chances are, eventually something will happen to help them see the light. 

If you talk about it, they will realize that you are stocking food. Just don't let them know to what extent you are doing it.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> From whom is the US going to import food stuff?! Quite a few countries have already put bans on exporting their wheat or rice -- Egypt and India are among them. I expect as problems with the harvest increase (bad weather and diseases) that the number of countries who refuse to export will increase, also.
> 
> Definitely we are going to see the price of food increase here.
> 
> Kathleen



ditto"ditto" you can't import what there ain't, other countries are in worse shape than we are.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a very dear friend who claims to be interested in putting away enough for a nice pantry. I have tried to help her out by sharing with her where the deals are when I find them. Every single time her response is.....I don't have any money. She spends more than $400 a month on groceries for her and her husband and two dogs.

I tried to explain the concept of buying several when it is on sale so that when you "need" it, you don't have to pay what ever the stores are charging. She still buys things like wasabi mayo that costs close to $6, steaks, and "specialty" cheeses that cost more per pound than the meats I buy.

I have given up. When I told her about the hams I got at Easter for .69/lb. she wanted to know why I didn't tell her about it...........


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

bubbahead said:


> When I told her about the hams I got at Easter for .69/lb. she wanted to know why I didn't tell her about it...........


Just remind her that everytime you tell her she doesn't have any money. 

I've never been able to get anyone interested in learning how to properly grocery shop.

My mother said one lady wanted to start going with her shopping so she could learn how my mother stocked up so much food for so little money. So the next time my mother went shopping, she took the lady with her. The lady promptly blew all her money on expensive foods and was then broke until next payday. So that was the end of that.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I've tried ladycat, I really have. They don't have the money to be spending that much on groceries and have nothing left in the pantry at the end of the month. On that budget she could be eating really well every week and building a great pantry. When she complains about how much things cost I just hold my tongue. It's not worth making her mad and risking the friendship. She is entitled to spend her money as she pleases, but don't bore me with the, "what am I going to fix for dinner, I have no food", hooey.......


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

bubbahead said:


> I've tried ladycat, I really have. They don't have the money to be spending that much on groceries and have nothing left in the pantry at the end of the month. On that budget she could be eating really well every week and building a great pantry. When she complains about how much things cost I just hold my tongue. It's not worth making her mad and risking the friendship. She is entitled to spend her money as she pleases, but don't bore me with the, "what am I going to fix for dinner, I have no food", hooey.......



I felt the same way about a lady next door. She WAS a friend, so I mentioned saving money by cooking from scratch a few times. 

It fell on deaf ears. Her idea of being frugal was making clothes. Which was fine, but, her kids were snacking on individual jello cups........


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have a close family member that, as she complains about food prices, I have been trying to get to buy a little extra. I keep telling her that when she finds a sale to buy as many as they will eat before it expires, not just a couple extra. She called to tell me she has taken my advice, she bought 4 extra cans of tuna at the store, at .75 apiece. OH well.

I told my family that I would plant extra in the garden if they would come out and help just one weekend apiece, and everyone harvest what they want.
I was told in no uncertain terms "you cannot expect other people to help you with your hobby" so my garden is not getting any bigger this year.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Kmac15 said:


> ...
> 
> I told my family that I would plant extra in the garden if they would come out and help just one weekend apiece, and everyone harvest what they want.
> I was told in no uncertain terms "you cannot expect other people to help you with your hobby" so my garden is not getting any bigger this year.


Yeah, that sounds like my family! You offer FREE FOOD and all they see is work! I did enlarge the garden anyway... but SOLD the excess produce!

Kitty


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> All you have to do is grocery shop on a regular basis to see that prices are raising dramatically already. People who have bought in bulk, items that were on sale are already sitting pretty and looking much smarter than people who call us paranoid. :soap:


We went to Sam's Club this weekend.... prices were $1 and $2 over the last time we went on the items we buy. It was not a subtle price change... very noticeable to me.

The boxes of canned goods are no longer better priced than what I catch on sale at the regular grocery store.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Fryegirl said:


> In the past, I've tried to talk to friends and family about this. We all want the people we love and care about to avoid as much hardship as possible.
> However, I too have stopped preaching about this. I know now that I've probably said way too much.
> 
> Like many of you, my remarks were met with laughter, rolling eyes or accusations of being slightly delusional. I had one relative tell me that I was just 'depressing' her, which certainly wasn't my intention.
> ...


lol, sounds like me talking to my brother.... he has 3 little girls and they keep enough food in the house for about 3 days. When I mentioned food prices and why it might not be a bad idea to bulk buy on items that would be shelf stable for a while, he laughed and quipped, "I should have just kept some of them MREs from Katrina so when the World ends, we could eat for 3 more days."

:shrug:


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

This reminds me of the morning I was at the grocery store when a woman with her five kids in tow showed up right after going to Starbucks. She and each one of the kids had a Starbucks cappacino, or latte in their hands. When it was the woman's turn to pay for her stuff, she didn't have enought cash and started giving the cashier a sob story. I just wanted to slap her!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I have noticed that the local Walmart which used to always bring their prices down to match the local store sales have quit doing that now. For two weeks sugar in the other stores was 99 cents and $1.87 at Walmart--Kielbasa was on sale all over town but not at Walmart. That was a surprise because for years they have always lowered to match sales in the area. Shows that even Walmart is tightening up a bit.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

God help us if we are really going into a period of Solar Minimum which has been predicted. Warming is easier to deal with than cooling as it increases the amount of land available to grow on. Cooling on the other hand (and it doesn't take much cooling) restricts the land available for growing and that means FAMINE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> God help us if we are really going into a period of Solar Minimum which has been predicted. Warming is easier to deal with than cooling as it increases the amount of land available to grow on. Cooling on the other hand (and it doesn't take much cooling) restricts the land available for growing and that means FAMINE.


Wouldn't warming mean more drouths and floods in turn leading to FAMINE?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Terri said:


> her kids were snacking on individual jello cups........


:hand: I don't understand those kind of people! Even my non-cooking DH can make jello!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've had people tell me they aren't worried because God will take care of them. 

Reminds me of the old joke about the man on his roof waiting for rescue.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Farmers thruout the world have learned for generations how to farm with the conditions they expect.

Whether warmer, colder, wetter or dryer, a change to different conditions will disrupt farmers ablilties to grow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I've had people tell me they aren't worried because God will take care of them.
> 
> Reminds me of the old joke about the man on his roof waiting for rescue.


LOL I hear people say the same thing and I think of that same joke!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ladycat said:


> LOL I hear people say the same thing and I think of that same joke!


Yes Ladycat, because of that and other with the notion that 'the government' will rescue 'us'...well, I just don't mention it anymore. When I'm out shopping with family I just say out loud to my family and/or friend. Remember when at this time of the year you could buy onions for .29c a lb. Now look, they're .99c lb on sale! What kinds of prices will we be looking at next year? etc. 
Usually gets them thinking. 

BTW - Have 2 4 by12 foot beds of onions in right now and one full bed of garlic. Think I'll need to buy onions next year when they are $1.99lb? Hope not!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Temperature is far more limiting to plants than drought or floods because drought and floods are usually somewhat local. Cooling of the type I pointed out is much more invasive by its very nature. Cooling also means less radiance from the sun and that is devastating to plants too. Global cooling in the 15th and 17th centuries killed millions due to famine. Warm times are associated with abundance. Do a search on solar minimums, the Maunder Minimum in particular.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

cvk said:


> I have noticed that the local Walmart which used to always bring their prices down to match the local store sales have quit doing that now. For two weeks sugar in the other stores was 99 cents and $1.87 at Walmart--Kielbasa was on sale all over town but not at Walmart. That was a surprise because for years they have always lowered to match sales in the area. Shows that even Walmart is tightening up a bit.


cvk, yeah, they have stopped comp shopping. They will still match prices in competitors newspaper ads, though. Just carry the ad with you and tell the cashier before she rings the item up. Try to get a cashier that isn't new....they look at you like you have three heads.:bash:


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I generally will not buy the same stuff at Walmart that the other stores have on sale. Mostly because one of them has already been forced out of business and I like the quality offered by the other two. If they run sales I buy from them just to give them my business. I have not been at all happy with meat at Walmart and the chicken we bought there tasted like absolutely nothing. Most of the meat has stuff injected or added--don't like that.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have tried to talk our three sons into doing some prepping. 

Guess what the results are: #1 son:bdh: #2 son:bdh: #3 son There is some hope for him. But Dad gets :bash:

I don't broadcast our preps but I know #1 son has told his wifes big family about ours. They will not be welcome here when they can afford to prep but don't or won't.

I can't believe how many people believe the government will take care of them after the hurricanes in Louisiana and Texas. FEMA already said the government will not be providing ice and other items in the future. I wonder how many items are really on the FEMA Do Not Provide Lists.

My problem is my wife. She looks at the preps and thinks it is enough. :shrug: I look and see how much we still need. Her glass is almost full and my glass is half empty. I still buy prep items since I am the designated shopper most of the time.

I have a pretty good idea how long the food will last feeding the two of us. But as I said in reply to many other threads, we will be feeding 11 direct family members if SHTF. We need more........ Seems most of us have many of the same problems. 

Have a great day every one. NJ Rich :happy:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

JGex said:


> Ever hear the quote âNever try to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and it annoys the pig.â by Robert Heinlein?
> 
> Or you could reply with, "yeah, well the Irish didn't expect the potato famine, either."
> 
> I pretty much avoid trying to convince people of anything they can't wrap their heads around.


Yeah, that. I swear for some folks, you could break out pie charts and graphs and give a whole presentation complete with smal words and big hand gestures and they'd still not get it.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> Yeah, that. I swear for some folks, you could break out pie charts and graphs and give a whole presentation complete with smal words and big hand gestures and they'd still not get it.


Yes. This. Sad. But people here have been so safe for so long, I believe we have a generation who thinks 'it could/would never happen here.' That our leaders are so smart, so omnipotent, that we're infallible in the highest. The Great America can never fail.

And that's okay, if you want to live in delusionland. 

I have a friend who has always commented on how long we could eat in what I store in my cabinets. She used to laugh and make fun of me over it, now she's thinking it's a smart thing to do. Katrina and inflation have moved her over to this side a little bit more with every nudge.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> But them a copy of the story of the ant and the grasshopper - the older version, not the newer one.
> 
> Chances are, if one starts 'ho-humming" the crowd will follow them, so you really don't know who you have caused to stop and think. Keep telling your family and friends. Chances are, eventually something will happen to help them see the light.
> 
> If you talk about it, they will realize that you are stocking food. Just don't let them know to what extent you are doing it.


Amen to that. I had to keep ribbing my sister but she finally came around. I talked to her the other day and said something like Debra, TSIGTHTF and it's coming pretty fast.
Glory Be, she said Dennis I have been thinking about what you keep saying and "I THINK YOU"RE RIGHT". She said I think you were right all along, I just didn't see it. 
She stopped on her way to work yesterday to ask if I was going to buy anymore chickens this year. 
Yep. 
Will a hundred dollars get me 25???? Yea, it it will get you 25 and start paying for the feed but it won't grow them up because of the feed cost.
Danged if she didn't say I thought you said you were going to grow your own feed. 
Jesus Christ. What part doesn't anyone get???? I am disabled and she thinks I can just hobble out there and through the seeds out and they grow??
That's what I ask her. 
This is exactly what she said and did. "Well, I didn't think of it like that. I know you can't work much. Well I didn't think at all did I???" :frypan:
I told her I was doing everything I can to get ready for what is around the corner, but damit , I can't take care of every body.
Howard drives a truck and Debra works in an office and they both make good money. 
He has had his back operated on. I haven't. They aren't touching mine. No way. Most people comes out worse than they went in. I am a gambler but only when the odds are stacked in my favor. 
Any way, to cut the letter and rage I have going on here off, she finally handed me $200 and said she wants a turkey too. I guess I'll do it and see how it goes from here but she still may have to get up off some more money for feed if it doesn't stop going up and I told her so.
And then she said her and my other two sisters was going to Greensboro to a place she heard about that sells "dry food" as she called it and try to stock up, so don't give up on them. If they come around even at a late date, you may save their life. 
I know it's hard listening to hard heads, and taking the laughing behind your back or even in your face, but when it pays off, every laugh will be back in their face if you want to do so. Me, I will do as always. Leave it alone. 
I love it when I win, LOL. But then again, I wish they were right on this one. But I just don't think so. 
Dennis


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, and what do you tell people when they say (like I was told the other day) that the big J.C. is going to come down from Heaven and save them and they are not going to be made to suffer because He loves them!!!!!! I said do you not know there are people all over the world starving to death every single day? Are you saying J.C. loves you more than them?!?! She didn't get it! :bash: It amazes me how people just put blinders on to what is happening in the rest of the world! I'm not bashing religious beliefs whatsoever, but holy cow, how can you not see that one?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

bajiay said:


> Yeah, and what do you tell the people (like I was told the other day) that the big J.C. is going to come down from Heaven and save them and they are not going to be made to suffer because He loves them!!!!!! I said do you not know there are people all over the world starving to death every single day? Are you saying J.C. loves you more than them?!?! She didn't get it! :bash: It amazes me how people just put blinders on to what is happening in the rest of the world! I'm not bashing religious beliefs whatsoever, but holy cow, how can you not see that one?!?!?!


He is coming, but He never said we wouldn't face suffering before He gets here. As a matter of fact, He told His followers that we would face MORE trials and tribulations than everyone else.

God also gave us brains (though many don't use them), and the ability to stay prepared for whatever might happen.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

So my friend and I were talking again and I was putting away my 200# of grains that I just bought and she asked what I was doing. Told her and she asked why I had so much food. She knows my religion and why I do it. There are only 3 of us in the house and 7 in hers. I have more food in my house than she does cuz I do food storage. She goes to the grocery store almost every single day to buy just that days food! She's asked me to help her learn about buying groceries and such but then she says she doesn't have room to store anything. My whole 900 ft house could fit in her huge EMPTY basement! I love her cuz she is my friend but I didn't realize people could be such airheads! HELLO!! I just can't even talk to her about anything in that subject area anymore cuz I just want to smack her upside the head! (I'm really NOT a violent person! Just irritated!)


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't talk to people at all about food storage. In my opinion it would be like putting a bulls eye on my place. I want them to think I'm as ignorant as they are. Move along, nothing here to see (eat.)


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Not too many people come out to my house since we live out in the middle of no where's ville, but she's been there and seen. Otherwise, I keep that to myself around here. I agree with you totally. Glad I'm not the only one up at this hour!! Don't call 911 cuz we're closed!! LOL


----------

